# 10-20 ct cigar humidor suggestion?



## hieu2ueih (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

I know everyone suggest a cigar caddy for a small amount of cigars, but I would like something nicer looking to keep on my desk at work. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks!

Anyone with experience with the "madrid" humidor at elighters?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

No experience withe the Madrid but I have a Don Salvador wood travel humidor that is decent and in the same price point. Being that I struggle with CRS, I do not remember where I got it.

I do not use the included humidifier until it was cracked open and the green crap was replaced with dry beads. I use one 65% Boveda and never worry.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

I just bought a Rivera humidor (http://www.tampahumidor.com/humidors/riviera-humidor-(20rg--300-026).php) for a friend. Probably holds 15-25 cigars, pretty good looking box for the price.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

I actually won a cigar jar bid for $7 on the devil site. It's coming tomorrow and should hold around 15-20 of my robusto sticks (I'm hoping). I'm going to throw in a 69% and see how well that maintains. I'm sure I'll be making a new post as soon as i get that going.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This seems like a good deal if you want an inexpensive humi and some sticks to put in it to boot. Heres two links

First Class Humidor Sampler - Cigars International

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=sp-ca19


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I picked up a nice little 20ct for my brothers infused cigars on cbid for like $7 if I remember right. You may check them out. If you wanted something really nice you could get a bid from Ed at Waxingmoon. He could make you something to your exact specs and it would be one of a kind. They are pricey though...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm intrigued by this one (just by its very high reputation, since I have no direct experience with it).


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

get a 50 count humidor they only really hold about 20 sticks anyways


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

scottw said:


> This seems like a good deal if you want an inexpensive humi and some sticks to put in it to boot. Heres two links
> 
> First Class Humidor Sampler - Cigars International
> 
> Top-Shelf Glass Top Humi Sampler - Cigars International


I got the (out of stock) deal you link to for $29.95 about six months ago. Not to bad a deal but the cigars were not what I would normally smoke. The humidor needed a little work. I sealed the useless hygrometer so it would not leak and removed the humidifier foam and replace it with beads. Still had to add more to keep the RH stable. The bottom of the humidor was way to thin. I cut up a cigar box and added another layer of wood there soon after getting it. Just today I cut another cigar box up and put it inside the glass and sealed it with silicone. Never really like glass tops but hey, if the cigars were a buck a piece, the humidor was worth the twenty-one bucks.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> No experience withe the Madrid but I have a Don Salvador wood travel humidor that is decent and in the same price point. Being that I struggle with CRS, I do not remember where I got it.
> 
> I do not use the included humidifier until it was cracked open and the green crap was replaced with dry beads. I use one 65% Boveda and never worry.


I have one of those. It's very pretty. Unfortunately, mine leaks humidity like a sieve. I keep it seasoned by storing it inside a coolidor and just use it for day trips. It makes a nice herf box.


----------



## Artie Army strong (May 2, 2021)

hieu2ueih said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know everyone suggest a cigar caddy for a small amount of cigars, but I would like something nicer looking to keep on my desk at work. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> ...


Get a boveda acrylic humidor


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cheap wood Humidors are problematic for the vast majority. I have a very old Thompson that was given to me. It amazes me how it holds perfect RH. Forget anything glass top. I would go with Waxing Moon.


----------



## Artie Army strong (May 2, 2021)

Olecharlie said:


> Cheap wood Humidors are problematic for the vast majority. I have a very old Thompson that was given to me. It amazes me how it holds perfect RH. Forget anything glass top. I would go with Waxing Moon.


I bought my self boveda acrylic man best think I’ve ever bought, bought the 75 count might buy another one I will go for the 20 acrylic


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hopefully the OP of this necro got it worked out to his satisfaction back in 2012. But common forum wisdom has evolved since then to embrace tupperdors as a better budget solution than the cheaply made mass-market woodies being touted back then.


----------



## Artie Army strong (May 2, 2021)

Bird-Dog said:


> Hopefully the OP of this necro got it worked out to his satisfaction back in 2012. But common forum wisdom has evolved since then to embrace tupperdors as a better budget solution than the cheaply made mass-market woodies being touted back then.





Bird-Dog said:


> Hopefully the OP of this necro got it worked out to his satisfaction back in 2012. But common forum wisdom has evolved since then to embrace tupperdors as a better budget solution than the cheaply made mass-market woodies being touted back then.


I have two Acrylic humidors, they are the best no worries about temp, just throw in those boveda packets and your all good. My next house I want a stand up 300 count humidor.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Artie Army strong said:


> I have two Acrylic humidors, they are the best no worries about temp, just throw in those boveda packets and your all good. My next house I want a stand up 300 count humidor.


So I've heard!


----------



## Artie Army strong (May 2, 2021)

Bird-Dog said:


> So I've heard!


Every time a grab a cigar, the wife say something I’m better off going to a cigar lounge. I have one about 15 minutes away I go to. Quite with TVs and nobody to say anything


----------

